# Scroll - I Wrote Your Name - Scott/Heather



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a photo of a scroll drawing i done for my friend to give to his girlfriend as a gift.
It is done on A3 paper and only colouring pencils and a pen has been used.










If you like the drawing iv done above..
Please visit my "Member Album" from the top right of this post and check out my other scroll drawings and there are some other drawings there as well as scrolls.
Thanks Alot.. Please let me know what you think of them when you are there as im always looking for other peoples opinions and advice to help me improve.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are seriously good at these! I bet you could market these and do really well with them.


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks mate! 
Iv got a few more that i have added yet.
I will add them in the next few days


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, these are really cool to look at. Very creative also. I just love that tac, how cool is that! I would not have thought of that in million years. And hey, your name isn't bad either!


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sean said:


> Wow, these are really cool to look at. Very creative also. I just love that tac, how cool is that! I would not have thought of that in million years. And hey, your name isn't bad either!


Thanks mate! 
Yes, it looks good with the tac.
Have you got any drawings added?
Have you seen my other drawings that i have added to the forum?


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I believe you have four posted, all very nice indeed! If you look on the upper right hand corner of our posts you will see in green 'Members Albums'
If you click on that all albums will pop up.


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sean said:


> Yes, I believe you have four posted, all very nice indeed! If you look on the upper right hand corner of our posts you will see in green 'Members Albums'
> If you click on that all albums will pop up.


Oh yes.. I dee it now..
Thanks  
I am uploading my photos just now


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Iv made a blog for my drawings, im going to add some to it


----------



## 8silverstream8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sean101 said:


> Here is a photo of a scroll drawing i done for my friend to give to his girlfriend as a gift.
> It is done on A3 paper and only colouring pencils and a pen has been used.
> 
> 
> ...


*This is amazing! You could sell them!!! I would totally buy them*


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Thanks! - Blog!*



8silverstream8 said:


> *This is amazing! You could sell them!!! I would totally buy them*


Thanks!
Iv made a blog for my drawings..
Its linked to in my Signature..
Please subscribe to it..
Thanks!


----------



## TAIC (Feb 6, 2012)

Really quite good. Grand as the Irish would say. I'd like to see you post on our forum/chat/vid/file upload site as well. http://taic.mixxt.org


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

TAIC said:


> Really quite good. Grand as the Irish would say. I'd like to see you post on our forum/chat/vid/file upload site as well. http://taic.mixxt.org


Thanks alot mate.
Ok, i will do.
I have a forum too.
It is linked to in my signature (Xbox Forum)


----------

